# honda 250 ex muffler on a recon?



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a broken muffler in need of replacing on my 2001 recon. I am able to get my hands on a 250ex muffler with a modifying bracket to make it fit on the recon. The cost of the muffler is nothing to me which is why I want to make this work. Is the engine the same on the 250ex and recon? If not will I need to adjust anything on the recon if I make this switch? Any advice is greatly apreciated.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

My guess would be that your jetting and cam is different in the recon and also the 250 ex might have a less constrictive airflow so you might need to rejet the carb. I would reccomend making a quick login at www.exriders.com and posting this in their powertrain forum. you will probably have several answers with in a day from guys who deal with this stuff all the time. Good luck


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

jsmith2232 said:


> My guess would be that your jetting and cam is different in the recon and also the 250 ex might have a less constrictive airflow so you might need to rejet the carb. I would reccomend making a quick login at www.exriders.com and posting this in their powertrain forum. you will probably have several answers with in a day from guys who deal with this stuff all the time. Good luck


Thanks for the advice. I will do that.


----------

